# Moving an Large Format Epson (9600)



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

We have a premises move on the horizon, where ideally we'd like to have our printers upstairs. I've always made sure in the past when moving printers, that they are kept horizontal. Is it possible/OK to tip these printers to an angle - 45 degrees for stairs, or even tip them up onto one end. Two concerns for us really - the main being that the printer keeps working after this experience, and the second is not wanting ink pouring out of the printer in the process.
Printers are loaded with ink in big refill carts (which would obviously be removed at the move time.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Would not mess with it - I assume that the 9600 has some sort of "transport" mode that will basically purge the ink. Being wide format the cost to purge and recharge is minimal especially compared to a potential disaster moving a printer charged with ink.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

This one still has the original Epson carts/inks in it, as have not converted it to sublimation yet, so no problems in purging the ink out, but don't know how. The INIT FIL will purge the existing ink, and fill with whatever is in the new carts, but how do you purge and fill with nothing? empty refill carts I would guess, but would filling the printer with air cause problems?


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

I may be moving a 44" as well, going about 45 miles would this be safe in the back of my truck with some padding?


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

We've moved ours the length of England in the back of a truck, from London to Durham (250 miles) and they were fine.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I am not sure why anyone would take the chance over saving $10 in ink - the possible cost if it spills is going to be 100 times that. Might be safe just transporting but tipping at 45 degrees seems like it is a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## sherwin1988 (Apr 26, 2013)

man i got a b1100 and look what happened any help:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t225090.html


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Well, thought I would post an update on this for future reference of anyone looking who's in the same situation.
We successfully moved 2 Epson 7600s and 1 9600 up a flight of quite steep stairs, which involved quite a angled tip at the bottom to get around a tight corner.
All 3 printers still printing as they were before - some needed a couple of quick cleaning cycles to get all nozzles firing properly again, but nothing major.
We now will likely move the printer up another flight of stairs in the new year, to have them on the second floor.

My thinking behind risking doing this was that the printers have all been in the car when we bought them, but also moved around in the car as we've moved house, which has involved some fairly steep hills, so whether in the car or not, they are still being tipped and still work fine.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

To add, all carts were removed, although the maintenance left in (but emptied first)


----------



## Tite003 (May 24, 2013)

pisquee said:


> Well, thought I would post an update on this for future reference of anyone looking who's in the same situation.
> We successfully moved 2 Epson 7600s and 1 9600 up a flight of quite steep stairs, which involved quite a angled tip at the bottom to get around a tight corner.
> All 3 printers still printing as they were before - some needed a couple of quick cleaning cycles to get all nozzles firing properly again, but nothing major.
> We now will likely move the printer up another flight of stairs in the new year, to have them on the second floor.
> ...


Hi Pisquee,

Did you finally purge the printers before moving? I need to move mine and it doesn´t fit through the door, so we have to turn it.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

no, no purging, just removed the carts.


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

I recently moved my 7890 down two steep flights of stairs, completely forgot to purge the ink but no issues. Epson recommends saving and reusing your empty initial cartridges if transporting the printer as ink may leak out of the bay.

I was also concerned being in the back of the truck on the freeway on a warm day that ink could dry on the head, so I placed a loose shopping bag over the print head hoping to avoid any air hitting the head. I also covered with a moving blanket to avoid direct sunlight. Not sure if any of this was really necessary but it printed 100% nozzle chk after a single cleaning.
Oh yeah, almost killed my kid going down the stairs. Love child labor


----------

